# Culture too watery - what to do?



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello.

I've got one culture that's way too watery.
I've read the care sheets and searched previous posts, and the only thing that's been recommended is to put some coffee filters in to absorb the excess moisture. But in the thread it's never mentioned if that worked or not.

Is adding a few coffee filters the way to go, or is there another technique to "firm up" the culture?

tia.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

How old is the culture? Lots of maggot activity? What's your standard mix when you start the culture?

This might help in answering your question. If you want a quick fix, yes, the coffee filters will draw up a lot of the excess moisture from the culture, but then they are prone to collapsing themselves from the excess moisture that they've just absorbed.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Coffee filters definitely work. Also, just a little bit more potato flakes to the culture. That will also absorb some moisture.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

A simple 1/2 a paper towel also works.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Add more dry media to it.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you add dry media, make sure it gets down to the wet stuff and dont use to much. I just did that resently, and its a pain trying to dump flies into a vitamin cup when flakes of stuff keep falling in with them. 

I ended up having to mist it a little after it soaked up the moister and still had dry in there. It worked out ok though, and got back to producing in no time.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

skronkykong said:


> Add more dry media to it.


Seconded. That's what I always do when they come out too watery. Just add a few pinches at a time so you don't end up with the opposite problem of the culture being too dry.


----------

